# Me and My Merckx taken out by a car!!!!!



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Yup, another hit by a car thread. Please, please, please wear your helmets at all times. If I didn't wear mine I wouldn't be typing this.

As some of you know I got my dream bike, a brand new colango EPQ with record. This, however, was my dream second bike. A Merckx in domo livery with a mix of chorus and record, hand built joe young wheels with dt swiss 240s. I loved the bike, it was one of a kind and it was a cool bike. Perfect to travel with or to ride in inclement weather.

Well as you can see it's no more. Typical 18 year old with friends swerved from his lane to go into a store, cut off another car and hit me. 

Wear your helmet!!!!


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your accident. Heal quickly and get back in the saddle soon.


----------



## runnerstreet (Aug 8, 2010)

Glad to hear and see you’re not too badly hurt.
I hope his insurance company replaces your bike fully..!


----------



## nvrsetl (Jun 2, 2010)

My God....good to hear your doing OK. Sad for the Merckx  

Ride safe out there!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

shame about the frame. I have the exact one. same size too it looks like. looks like you got lucky it wasn't worse. hard to value - they don't come up too often.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Yea, it was/is really bad for a host of reasons. I loved that frame and I doubt there is any way to get it back. So pissed this had to happen - 20 years of riding and no car crashes. Whatever.


Stay safe!!!!!!


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

Goodness ... that's bad! But very glad to hear you didn't come out any worse. 

Hopefully the insurance claims can cover for a proper replacement.


----------

